# New Brother GT 3 Series. Help !!!!



## DTG Babe (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello Community !!!

I just purchased a brand spanking new Brother GT-3 Series printer. 

Issues....

1) I am getting a TON of fibers sticking through on my prints. These are rendering my prints completely unusable.

2) Bright colors on light (CMYK only) shirts are coming out very dull and faded.

3) I'm seeing small brown freckles (technical term !) through the red and blue on CMYK + White prints.

Help !

- D


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

What type of garments? (Brand, model)
How is your pretreatment being applied?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

DTG Babe said:


> 1) I am getting a TON of fibers sticking through on my prints. These are rendering my prints completely unusable.


As mentioned above, this could be an issue associated with the garments you are using. It could also be associated with how you are pretreating your shirts (i.e. amount of pressure, covering it with something,...). That is why more information is needed about the process you are doing.



DTG Babe said:


> 2) Bright colors on light (CMYK only) shirts are coming out very dull and faded.


This could be the garment you are using. If it is a 50/50 or 100% polyester shirt, it will not look as bright as a 100% cotton will. You might want to look into a CMYK only or light garment pretreat fluid.



DTG Babe said:


> 3) I'm seeing small brown freckles (technical term !) through the red and blue on CMYK + White prints.


This might be better if you post a picture of what you are seeing if you are able to capture this. This could help show us more about what is going on.

Feel free to post additional information so we can help you through the learning curve or give your GT dealer / Brother a call.

Mark


----------



## DTG Babe (Apr 26, 2014)

Dekay317 said:


> What type of garments? (Brand, model)
> How is your pretreatment being applied?


We are using 30 single Alstyle shirts.

The pretreat is brother's and we are applying with a hand held sprayer. Viper arriving tomorrow.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you know how much pretreat you have been applying to the garment? Do you know how much pressure you are using when you cure the pretreat?

The recommendation for a black shirt is 26-30 grams of pretreat. The recommended pressure is 80 lbs for curing the pretreat.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## tweetaz (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi

I had a question on our company we have a printer 
a brother gt 3 series but we'll get into the press file becoming a white border around it what is this and how can we solve.
And the quality of the file is also going backwards and what must be is pink red.

in photoshop is the file good once we send and create a print file, we see a white border

best regards sandra


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Sandra,

It sounds like something is not set correct in your settings. Is the graphic on a transparent background or a solid background? If it is transparent, try using the PDIP software to see if you get the same result.

Otherwise, post a picture of what the artwork looks like in your graphic software program and what the AR3 file looks like. That will help others provide you advice on how to overcome this challenge.

Mark


----------



## tweetaz (Jun 14, 2014)

ok

thanx for your answer.
But where can i have this program fot my brother.
tnx a lot


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Call the Brother dealer that you purchased the printer from or call the dealer that you are getting the ink from. The dealer should have access to the PDIP software. You can also reach out directly to Brother (Brother International - At your side for all your Fax, Printer, MFC, Ptouch, Label printer, Sewing - Embroidery needs.) for your area as well.

Mark


----------



## swazey (Sep 20, 2013)

DTG Babe said:


> Hello Community !!!
> 
> I just purchased a brand spanking new Brother GT-3 Series printer.
> 
> ...


1.) Check and adjust the pressure of your heatpress! To limit the amount of fibers sticking through, pretreat the shirt and heat press with teflon pad to dry/flatten the fabric. you want the pressure setting higher for this step so the shirt fibers get nice and flat. When curing, make sure your heatpress pressure is 0 or 1, otherwise you can push some of the fibers through. Also when curing, make sure you hover first, for 30 seconds, then use parchment for final cure.

2.) Make sure your art is CMYK. We've had great results with mask set to 7 and highlight set to 5. This only uses 2 channels of white and puts down the right amount of each color ink (also keeps costs down). If your mask is 8 and above, all 4 channels of white print - making a very tacky print. Also, under advanced, set the contrast and saturation to 0. I edit all art in Photoshop or Illustrator, and only adjust the mask/highlight within the Brother printer driver. Editing colors/contrast/saturation with the Brother printer driver never gives me the results I'm looking for.

3.) Take a pic of this, I'm not sure why this is happening. Might be your file?

Hope this helps!


----------

